# Postings and IR



## chadk (13 Oct 2015)

Without getting too much flack in case i didnt do a complete search of similar topics ( think I did ) I am wondering what the current state of IR is for requested postings?  I have been trying for a few years now ( waiting until all the i's were dotted ) to try for a posting to Trenton from Esquimalt.  I have children there from my previous marriage who I would like to spend some time with but it would be difficult for my wife to leave her current job.  I am just wondering if there are special circumstances, or if IR is only given to you if you are going on a "given" posting rather than a "requested" posting.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Oct 2015)

I don't know how well that's going to look, requesting a posting that the CM knows is going to be IR.


----------



## DAA (13 Oct 2015)

If you are requesting a posting to a specific location and your CM decides to entertain it and then you follow up with an IR request, chances are, both will be squashed pretty quick and someone will not be happy about it.


----------



## chadk (13 Oct 2015)

I knew the answer.  I put myself in this predicament of course.  Have kids, get divorced, join the navy and get remarried in your new location.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Oct 2015)

None of that stuff is actually an issue other than your new spouse's employment. Lots of folks have similar complex family situations, but asking for a posting and then asking for it to be IR is bad form. If you're posted there and then request IR, its a complete different situation. You'll have to discuss it with your new spouse, and figure out whats best for everyone. I don't envy your position at all, its a tough one.

I assume you're in a hard-sea trade as well? That's also going to severely limit where you're able to be posted. Have you considered Halifax? Larger city, more likelyhood of spousal employment and significantly closer for you to at least visit your children.


----------



## Halifax Tar (14 Oct 2015)

You could always apply to go SOF and CFJIRU...

Or if your supply, apply for Packer Rigger


----------



## chadk (19 Oct 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> None of that stuff is actually an issue other than your new spouse's employment. Lots of folks have similar complex family situations, but asking for a posting and then asking for it to be IR is bad form. If you're posted there and then request IR, its a complete different situation. You'll have to discuss it with your new spouse, and figure out whats best for everyone. I don't envy your position at all, its a tough one.
> 
> I assume you're in a hard-sea trade as well? That's also going to severely limit where you're able to be posted. Have you considered Halifax? Larger city, more likelyhood of spousal employment and significantly closer for you to at least visit your children.



I'm a Steward and know that there are some inland postings available at certain rank levels.  Dont get me wrong, I love my career and am not wanting to mess it up with this situation as I intend on being as successful as I can in my navy career with advancement.  I have thought of Halifax as a viable option and definitely will not rule that out.  I havent really sat down with my wife to have a heart to heart as I know she is attached to the island with her family here and her job that she loves.  To tell her that i miss my children ( which she doesnt understand not having any of her own ) would make her think that I was using the kids as an excuse to leave the marriage ( which would make it easier to move )  Oh to be younger and not have had kids yet before entering service lol.  Today is a bit hard to swallow as its my daughters birthday.


----------



## dimsum (19 Oct 2015)

chadk said:
			
		

> I'm a Steward and know that there are some inland postings available at certain rank levels.



Aren't there Steward postings in all bases as part of Base Accommodation staff?


----------



## dapaterson (19 Oct 2015)

I believe it's only the RCN bases and Borden that still have stewards at B Accn.  Borden is a legacy from when stewards were Log.


----------



## chadk (20 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Aren't there Steward postings in all bases as part of Base Accommodation staff?



Stewards also operate messes in Trenton and Comox as well as Winnipeg.


----------



## Enlgma (13 Dec 2015)

Stewards are still posted across the country.  The decision to make it a hard sea trade came after the other elements decided they did not need the trade after an ongoing review quite a while ago related to reducing the number of support personnel in uniform.  The Navy has an ongoing requirement for ships at sea (civilians cannot serve on ships) so offered to take over the administration of the trade.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Dec 2015)

Stewards are also a big part of the Casualty Clearing Teams on ship too.  Indispensable as a matter of fact.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Dec 2015)

Having worked closely with CMs for many years, I recommend you be VERY open during your upcoming interview. There are always possibilities but a move of you and your new family is probably the only option in this instance. Again, plead your case, there are always provisions for the unusual...and this might qualify...QOL and all that.


----------

